
Ask HN: Is there a service for cross-checking genetic match? - BerislavLopac
While reading this article [1] (HN at [2]) I realised that there might be a space for a service (startup?) which would accept genetic material from its users, and then run genetic match searches comparing it to other users. E.g. if both Paul and someone from his actual family (from the article) were users, the service could alert them of the match. Any ideas if something like that already exists?<p><pre><code>    [1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.co.uk&#x2F;news&#x2F;stories-44242626
    [2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17354337</code></pre>
======
qubex
23andMe.com already does that.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Are you saying they're automatically comparing the genetic data of all the
members and notify you if they find a match?

~~~
qubex
Yes. I occasionally get notifications of new members whose DNA markers
indicate that we may be related. There’s even a direct estimation of the
degree of relation (second or third cousins mainly, in my case).

~~~
BerislavLopac
Thank you, didn't know that!

